# Slow fishing Pike Island dam



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

Three of us fished yesterday afternoon off the pier. Should have been a lot of game fish there with all the small minnows in the water. I wad the only one to catch anything. A flathead cat that bent up the hook. Very slow afternoon but beautiful to-be out.


----------



## PJF (Mar 25, 2009)

Had the same results yesterday afternoon a couple dams south of you. Water temp was still 77*. Tons of bait fish. My opinion for what its worth fish don't have to move 3 feet to get a gut full.


----------



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

PJF said:


> Had the same results yesterday afternoon a couple dams south of you. Water temp was still 77*. Tons of bait fish. My opinion for what its worth fish don't have to move 3 feet to get a gut full.


Makes absolute sense. Tons of small baitfish.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Theyve been busting and keying on the minnows the past several weeks. Can only catch anything on micro jigs.. and the bite is still tough..


----------



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks for the report...havent heard much on the eyes.just catfish..I started a page called ohio river fishing reports on Facebook and just been seeing cats caught...should be heating up soon

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jal5 (May 9, 2019)

Got a hybrid striper two days ago on an ancient mepps type inline spinner. Was from my wife’s grandfather. Another guy caught one on a small crappie jig. They were busting minnows just out of reach of our casts.


----------

